# Ambulance Delivery



## LanaW (Oct 9, 2008)

Pt delivered in the ambulance - my docs admitted her and did pelvic exam - how would I bill for this?????
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## cedwards (Oct 11, 2008)

I would just bill the admit.


----------

